# Off-Season Thread: FA's and Salary Cap



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I know we still have quite a bit of our season remaining, but I thought I'd venture to see what we should expect in this upcoming off-season. We have a few free agents and this summer is the first in a while in which we haven't had cap room to work with. It should amount to be an interesting summer.

2004-2005 Payroll: 44.5 million
2004-2005 Salary Cap: 43.87 million

We were right around the cap this year, and next year it should be the same. The expected cap range will be 43-46 million, as long as everything goes well in negotiations between the players union and the league on a new CBA. God knows we don't want another lock-out. We should be over the cap this summer b/c of Parker's new contract, leaving us only with the MLE, and the minimum to offer players.

Free Agents: 
Devin Brown 
Robert Horry(player option)
Linton Johnson 
Sean Marks 
Tony Massenburg 
Glenn Robinson 
Mike Wilks 
Luis Scola

Of these FA's, the only ones expected to demand more than the minimum, if in fact we re-sign them, are Devin Brown, Robert Horry(possibly), and Luis Scola. Wilks, Robinson, Massenburg, Mark , and Johnson all come for the minimum. Our primary FA targets should be re-signing Horry, and Brown, and signing Scola to a contract.

Here is a look at what our salary situation should look like next year, if Horry were to exercise his Player Option(approx):

Tim Duncan.............15.9 million
Tony Parker..............8.3 million
Manu Ginobili.............7.4 million
Rasho Nesterovic.......6.7 million
Nazr Mohammed........5.5 million
Brent Barry...............4.7 million
Bruce Bowen.............3.4 million
Robert Horry..............1.1 million
Beno Udrih................ .9 million
Pick 28..................... .9 million
____________________________
Total Salary..............54.8 million

In that scenario, we have 10 players, and are above the cap, but only by a little bit. This still leaves us a 5 million dollar MLE to spend on DB and Scola, and 3 roster spots to fill with minimum level players. 

I gotta go, but I may be back later to edit and add more to my post.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

our prioritys are 

brown
scola
marks

i think first we need to see who retires b/c its possible that
big dog
horry
massenburg

retire so depending on thoughs i can see this spurs team with the same faces and mybe giving beno a extension. i think wilks has talent but he needs to go somewhere else so he can get better.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



TheRoc5 said:


> our prioritys are
> 
> brown
> scola
> ...


Its highly unlikely the Big Dog or Horry retire after this season. I don't know aobut Massenburg, but I would be really suprised(as would the whole NBA Nation), if Horry or Big Dog retired.

Beno is in his rookie year. It is really unlikely that we give him an extension after 1 year. Maybe after his 3rd, but to give someone an extension after 1 year is unheardof. I don't even know if it is allowed by the NBA.

And Marks isn't really a priority. Sure he showed signs of being able to play, but guys like him come a dime a dozen, and he is a minimum salary player. Horry is a much bigger priority than him.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



texan said:


> Its highly unlikely the Big Dog or Horry retire after this season. I don't know aobut Massenburg, but I would be really suprised(as would the whole NBA Nation), if Horry or Big Dog retired.
> 
> Beno is in his rookie year. It is really unlikely that we give him an extension after 1 year. Maybe after his 3rd, but to give someone an extension after 1 year is unheardof. I don't even know if it is allowed by the NBA.
> 
> And Marks isn't really a priority. Sure he showed signs of being able to play, but guys like him come a dime a dozen, and he is a minimum salary player. Horry is a much bigger priority than him.


horry took minimun for a reason, i hope he plays for us nxt yr but i wouldnt be surpised if he wants to go out in a bang if we win this championship this yr, and the beno thing ya after one yr it probaly isnt good but it just seems like a crime for how he helped us this season. marks is more of a priority then johnson, massenburg, and big dog dont you think


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

Re-signing a healthy Devin Brown is the number one priority. I think it's very reasonable to assume that he'll be back, because I don't see the Spurs stiffing him, nor do I see Devin stiffing the Spurs. Robert Horry is next, and yes, even above Scola. I'm not sure about the details of his player option, but all I know is that I'd like to see him back. Next is Scola, however if signing Scola will cost us Horry and Robinson, Brown and Horry, Brown and Robinson, etc, I think it would be best off to trade him. Of course I want the team to do better, but at this point I don't think we need to cater to Scola by giving up on some guys we already have now. I can honestly say I'm not sure what kind of impact Scola will have in the NBA, but his buyout is going to be a problem, plus I'm getting concerned with the long term deals that we have handed out to reserves (Rose, Barry). As for Glenn Robinson, I'm not expecting him back. If we're going to keep Scola, we're going to have to use the MLE, and using the MLE will be the only way to keep Glenn Robinson. I don't think I'm jumping the gun by saying Glenn Robinson is going to have suiters this offseason, so it's going to come down to whether or not he wants to play at a low price for a great team or a good amount for a mediocre team. As for everybody else, well, I'd like to see Massenburg back, as long as he's around to be a 12th man and not anything more. Wilks did well for us, but if we can get a better 3rd guard I'm all for it. Then there's Linton Johnson and Sean Marks. I'd like to see Linton Johnson back, but if we keep Devin and Glenn, he's good as gone. Marks I wouldn't mind having around as a 12th man, which is the same deal as Massenburg.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

I wish we could somehow get Shane Battier this off-season. He'd be the perfect eventual replacement for Bruce Bowen.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



texan said:


> I wish we could somehow get Shane Battier this off-season. He'd be the perfect eventual replacement for Bruce Bowen.





I'm pretty sure Battier was just signed to an extension, so obviously we would have to trade for him.



With each year that passes, the Spurs do need to give a lot more thought into replacing Bruce Bowen. However, I think that if the Spurs just be patient, they can find a guy late in the first round or even scrap up a guy for cheap to fit the system. There's no need to be paying a guy like Battier 45 mill over 6 years when you can find a much cheaper replacement for Bowen. Yeah, you can't find players better than Battier in the scrap heap, but I think the Spurs need to find a cheap and effective player to replace Bowen.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

According to Hoopshype, Battier is only signed throught next year. That could very well be wrong. I honestly am not sure about his contract situation. It really was more of a dream/wish, than a logical thought but just think how great of a replacement he would be and how well he would fit in with our team. I really wish we could get him.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

Great thread and great contributions. You guys said it all... almost.
I mean why not put in the Rasho situation. If we trade him we can keep Devin, Horry and Scola and probably some other players if the FO wants to.
At this point i'd rather have a rookie such as Scola than Rasho and his contract.
THat's how I see it, but keep Scola or not... our biggest concern right now is Rasho's fat contract.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

Another priority this summer IMHO opinion : Give Nazr a contract extension if possible a decent one, not in the likes of Malik's extension a few years back...
You never know what can happen next year when he'll get into free agency. We have an opportunity to sign him this summer for the long term we have to take advantage of it, especially if we win it all. 
But then again, we have to get rid of another big contract first...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



DaBobZ said:


> Another priority this summer IMHO opinion : Give Nazr a contract extension if possible a decent one, not in the likes of Malik's extension a few years back...
> You never know what can happen next year when he'll get into free agency. We have an opportunity to sign him this summer for the long term we have to take advantage of it, especially if we win it all.
> But then again, we have to get rid of another big contract first...




I'm not sure what you mean by "not the likes of a Malik extension". To keep Nazr, we're going to have to go beyond Malik's contract, because I'm not sure why he would sign for anything less than what Rose or Rasho signed for.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



texan said:


> According to Hoopshype, Battier is only signed throught next year. That could very well be wrong. I honestly am not sure about his contract situation. It really was more of a dream/wish, than a logical thought but just think how great of a replacement he would be and how well he would fit in with our team. I really wish we could get him.




When Hoopshype doesn't know the salary figure for somebody, they leave it blank, not filled with 0's. I'm pretty sure they have Tony Parker exactly like that for next season's salary.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

Horry, Robinson,Devin Brown. Do sign these guys and not some newbie, Horry is the greatest Cltuch ROLE-player of all time, greatest role-player, over scottie and Dennis Rodman? Then there comes Robinson I hate the guy but from looking to him from a spurs point a view he's a nice role-player too if Bowen ever gets in foul trouble, He's no defensive Player for sure but his 18 footer, and his guranteeed offensive production of 25-30 points would be sure enough to be a BIG lift for the bench, A bench in which is already powerful with or without those points.
Then Devin Brown, He's young, He's quick and also Athletic, He can shoot the 3 ball with some consistant rate, and last but not the least of his skills he can Penertrate.
These roleplayers-semi-starter players are key to this years Spurs wherever they have performed they did it for hte sake of the Spurs, and I have a Philosophy where
"Every point is another point closer to a title, and every stop is a stop closer to a title you just have to believe" These guys perform as if they believe in such a method and you see the result before you.
I'd be suprised If Horry Nor Big dog wasn't resigned.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

what about trying to get sar?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



TheRoc5 said:


> what about trying to get sar?



Can't get one without giving up one.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> Can't get one without giving up one.


let narz go and trade rasho and sign sar that way no could double team duncan. sar could catch parkers and manus crazy passes plus get reb

parker/beno
manu/barry/brown
bowen/scola
sar/horry
duncan/fa


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



TheRoc5 said:


> let narz go and trade rasho and sign sar that way no could double team duncan. sar could catch parkers and manus crazy passes plus get reb
> 
> parker/beno
> manu/barry/brown
> ...




We still have Nazr for another season, so he's not going anywhere. Plus, trading Rasho is much easier said than done. Plus, while Abdur-Rahim is a better player than Mohammed and Rasho, he doesn't fit the system very well.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> We still have Nazr for another season, so he's not going anywhere. Plus, trading Rasho is much easier said than done. Plus, while Abdur-Rahim is a better player than Mohammed and Rasho, he doesn't fit the system very well.


my bad i thought narz contract was up o well i like how he preformed for us all yr hes a real good player for us(excpet in the finals) he just needs to work on his hands, going up with the ball faster and no traveling


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

UPDATED

FA's:


Robert Horry (Team Option for $1,200,000)
Analysis: It appears that Horry will opt out and go for more money. I still think he ends up in SA next year. 

Devin Brown (Restricted FA)
Analysis: We're going to get a hint at what's going to happen with him on Tuesday. If the Spurs draft a wing player on Tuesday and keep him, that could be a sign that Devin won't be back. He'll be back though, mainly because there are questions about his health, and the Spurs would take the biggest risk on him out of any team.

Tony Massenburg (Unrestructed FA)
Analysis: Well, he's probably gone. Having Rasho as the backup C, and having Horry and Scola coming off the bench, there's not room for him

Sean Marks (Unrestricted FA)
Analysis: He's gone as well, unless he's kept as the 15th man. 

Mike Wilks (Unrestricted FA)
Analysis: I was actually pretty pleased with him this season, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Spurs went after a veteran and let Wilks go.

Linton Johnson (Team Option for $700,000)
Analysis: I'd like to see him be a part of the team next year. I don't know exactly what the deal is with his contract, but it appears that it's a team option, and it seems like he'll be kept. 

Glenn Robinson (Unrestricted FA)
Analysis: It would be great to have him back, but I doubt he'd get much more than the minimum, and there's also no guarantee that he'd get playing time. He's gone.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> FA's:
> 
> 
> Robert Horry (Team Option for $1,200,000)
> ...


I think Devin Brown and Robert are no brainers, but I'd also like to see Glenn Robinson in black in white again. He has a reputation of being lazy, but ever since we got him he's been working his butt off, perhaps harder than anyone else on the team. He's most likely changed his ways so much because he knows if he blows his chance with the spurs than he'll probably have blown his last shot to be in the league though. So I wouldn't want to give him a big contract, cause he'd probably go back to his lazy ways again.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



> Stay-in-town Brown? Devin Brown will be a free agent this summer, but he made it clear Friday he hopes to stay with the team.
> 
> So, he didn't bother to clear out his locker.
> 
> ...



http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/.../MYSA062505.4C.BKNspurs.notebook.571a283.html


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

The one FA that would really rock my boat would be Kwame Brown. Make him re-learn the game, and he could be a coup for SA. Also, the "small market" mentality this team has would help him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

Very cool link I saw on the Hawks' board. It's a list of all of the FA's for this offseason:


http://www.nba.com/transactions/player_movement2005_free_agents.html 



Kwame Brown would be interesting, but that would have to be a fall back option if Horry left, and even then he'd probably get more money and a much bigger opportunity to play.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

Here's a wild idea: Dajuan Wagner. He's an unrestricted FA this offseason, and I doubt any team is going to offer him a multi year contract. I say we take a one year flier on the guy. He's done nothing in the NBA over his 3 year NBA career, but he's only 23 years old and the dude has untapped talent. Again, it's a wild idea, nothing I expect to happen.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

Talk about not fitting the system. Neither Kwame Brown nor Dajuan Wagner has a clue about the team concept. Pop's kind of guys they are not. I think SAR fits the Spurs mold better than either of those guys.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



sasaint said:


> Talk about not fitting the system. Neither Kwame Brown nor Dajuan Wagner has a clue about the team concept. Pop's kind of guys they are not. I think SAR fits the Spurs mold better than either of those guys.



I know. It's one of those deals where in both cases they are guys who haven't lived up to expectations, and basically every team in the league would love to have them if they were to meet those expectations.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

It's not just failing to meet expectations. The attitude these guys have is all about the "I". 

On another tangent, I think I'm gonna contact Ivan McFarlin to see if he'll hire me as his agent. I think he can make it in the NBA, and I'd like to see the Spurs invite him to camp. I didn't hear anybody talking about him before or during the draft or now that it's over--not even Dickie V who always raved about him when he did OSU games. I know he's kind of a tweener, but I love his attitude and the way he hits the boards. For a guy his size he cleared a lot of boards for a very good OSU team. Guys like him who have basically overachieved their entire careers sometimes don't know when to stop overachieving.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



sasaint said:


> It's not just failing to meet expectations. The attitude these guys have is all about the "I".
> 
> On another tangent, I think I'm gonna contact Ivan McFarlin to see if he'll hire me as his agent. I think he can make it in the NBA, and I'd like to see the Spurs invite him to camp. I didn't hear anybody talking about him before or during the draft or now that it's over--not even Dickie V who always raved about him when he did OSU games. I know he's kind of a tweener, but I love his attitude and the way he hits the boards. For a guy his size he cleared a lot of boards for a very good OSU team. Guys like him who have basically overachieved their entire careers sometimes don't know when to stop overachieving.


That's pretty much the same attitude that Glenn Robinson has supposedely had, and I'd say his stint as a Spurs went pretty well.


I said it was a wild idea in the first place, so it's not like I'm going to wet my pants over it if it doesn't happen.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> That's pretty much the same attitude that Glenn Robinson has supposedely had, and I'd say his stint as a Spurs went pretty well.


Exactly. I trust in Popovich to get the best out of their players. Plus, for a guy like Brown, who had his confidence shattered by Michael Jordan and the pressure that comes alongside being a nº1 pick, no place would be better than SA (winning SYSTEM, friendly media, not too much exposure).


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

I was, indeed, impressed with the way the Big Dog hustled while he wore the silver and black--even on D. Whoda thunk it? Who knows--maybe he has it in him to keep it up for another full year under Pop. With regard to Kwame, bottom line is: R C and Pop don't sign guys without doing their homework. If they did sign him, it would only be after they had assured themselves that he wasn't a head case or a bad actor. That, of course, would be like a dream come true for the Spurs--a big, young mega-talent for Tim to mentor. Maybe there is a Santa Claus...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

i like the idea with brown, i think we can take the risk, worst thing that happens is we trade him or release him, and still have narz or rasho, best thing that can happen is have comes in and gives us 13pt, 1blk 8 boards a night. i trust our organization, im realy like our roster so i wouldnt be sad if nothing happend


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

Kwame Brown wouldn't play enough to get 13 points and 8 rebounds. Anyway, I can see a team like Atlanta taking a shot at him, and he'd probably rather go somewhere he can cash in and get playing time. We probably wouldn't be able to give him either one.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> Kwame Brown wouldn't play enough to get 13 points and 8 rebounds. Anyway, I can see a team like Atlanta taking a shot at him, and he'd probably rather go somewhere he can cash in and get playing time. We probably wouldn't be able to give him either one.


if we trade rasho or narz i could see brown getting 13 and 8 or 12 and 7, but like i said im pretty happy with narz, he just didnt play that good against pistons, and needs to work on catching the ball and dunking it faster. since phnx and houston are trying to make offseason moves to match up with us better we need to do something, i like our 1,2,3, but our frnt court makes me wonder a bit. its basically duncan and narz. horry is great but he mostly helps us in the playoffs not 82 gms in the regulare season. rasho is also a real good back up but is getting paid way to much money to be a back up.so we realy need to find a deal for him. our line up looks like this right now

pg. parker,beno
sg manu, barry, scola
sf bowen,brown,scola
pf duncan,horry
c. narz, rasho
thats a great line up plus a yr more to get to no each other i love it, we need 
a back up pf and center and trade rasho


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



TheRoc5 said:


> pg. parker,beno
> sg manu, barry, scola
> sf bowen,brown,scola
> pf duncan,horry
> c. narz, rasho


Scola playing SG and SF? :uhoh:
Hes a PF, didn't you know?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



Long John Silver said:


> Scola playing SG and SF? :uhoh:
> Hes a PF, didn't you know?


wow i thought he was a foward as in small foward so i put him at sg also cause some people can play both 2 and but now i know he is a pf i think were in alotbetter position


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

do we want reggie evans on our team? i cant deciede


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



TheRoc5 said:


> do we want reggie evans on our team? i cant deciede



I would take him, why not? That's not going to happen though. He'll either stay with Seattle with a nice starting spot or he'll jump at the money we don't have for him.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> I would take him, why not? That's not going to happen though. He'll either stay with Seattle with a nice starting spot or he'll jump at the money we don't have for him.


but we do have something no one else has a ring and if allen goes to say the clipps then i think we can make a run at him for a nice back up... i doubt pop would even except him though with his bad attitude and ts. i was just curoius to see if yal would want him on our team


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



TheRoc5 said:


> but we do have something no one else has a ring and if allen goes to say the clipps then i think we can make a run at him for a nice back up... i doubt pop would even except him though with his bad attitude and ts. i was just curoius to see if yal would want him on our team



These are young players in their primes though. Guys like Kwame Brown and Reggie Evans are more interested in money and PT then being in the Tony Massenburg role of a championship team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

I read a few rumors on Hoopshype today that says the Spurs are considered suitors to Abdur-Rahim, although that might be changed now that Horry is back.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

ya i was reading those too, i guess my sar to spurs idea wasnt to far off lol, still not sure if it will happen, i think he will prob go to the nets, if he does come here i would love it though


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> I read a few rumors on Hoopshype today that says the Spurs are considered suitors to Abdur-Rahim, although that might be changed now that Horry is back.



I would welcome SAR coming to the Spurs. He would be a great offenisve force off the bench, but he whined all year about having to come off the bench in Portland. So my questions are: Does he really want to come off the bench even for SA? B/c if he is complaining about PT then I don't want him. Also, do we have enough money to lure him here? We probably have given Horry part of the MLE and I think the minimum SAR would play for is the MLE.

To me, it seems like a longshot. He is going to go to a team where he can get paid and start, like the Nets.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



texan said:


> To me, it seems like a longshot. He is going to go to a team where he can get paid and start, like the Nets.



That's the most likely situation. Suuposedly Abdur-Rahim is serious about playing for a winner, but he's not going to at the expense of his own money and playing time. New Jersey will be where he ends up.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

the blazers are trying to work out a deal with the spurs, a sign and trade for rasho to get sar


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



TheRoc5 said:


> the blazers are trying to work out a deal with the spurs, a sign and trade for rasho to get sar



My Dad told me a rumor about this, but there was no link and no mention of this I could find. Where did you hear about this at?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> My Dad told me a rumor about this, but there was no link and no mention of this I could find. Where did you hear about this at?


there was a link in the blazers board go check it out


----------



## www.rmb.com (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

Where do we accept? And when we do can you tell management to run as far and as fast as they can!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



www.ratemyboobies.com said:


> Where do we accept? And when we do can you tell management to run as far and as fast as they can!


I think I missed something. What's ratemyboobies talking about?...lol boobies :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



ezealen said:


> I think I missed something. What's ratemyboobies talking about?...lol boobies :biggrin:


hes saying its a real good deal and we would be running away with a steal.
hey ez i wonder if thats a real website lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



TheRoc5 said:


> hes saying its a real good deal and we would be running away with a steal.
> hey ez i wonder if thats a real website lol


I'm sure you already tried it, but if you didn't it says:


> RATE MY BOOBIES
> 
> June 23 2005
> 
> ...


Looks like a bunch of pervertets whining because Bush is trying to clean up the nation of smut like this. Stupid Bush! Can't he see Americans don't want to be saved?! We want to frollic in there God-forsake, adulterous filt forever! :curse:

Anyways, back ontopic. He thinks what's a good idea?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



ezealen said:


> I'm sure you already tried it, but if you didn't it says:
> 
> Looks like a bunch of pervertets whining because Bush is trying to clean up the nation of smut like this. Stupid Bush! Can't he see Americans don't want to be saved?! We want to frollic in there God-forsake, adulterous filt forever! :curse:
> 
> Anyways, back ontopic. He thinks what's a good idea?


? WERE talking about free agent sar arent we...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



TheRoc5 said:


> ? WERE talking about free agent sar arent we...


No that's a different thread isn't it? The one with Sar in the title?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*



ezealen said:


> No that's a different thread isn't it? The one with Sar in the title?


it was mentioned in here too.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Look Ahead to the Off-Season: FA's and Salary Cap*

Here's what our roster looks like (Note, I'm going to include Oberto and Horry even though it's not official yet)



PG - Tony Parker, Beno Udrih
SG - Manu Ginobili, Brent Barry
SF - Bruce Bowen
PF - Tim Duncan, Robert Horry
C - Nazr Mohammed, Rasho Nesterovic, Fabrico Oberto


Remaining Free Agents:

Devin Brown - Restricted Free Agent
Linton Johnson - Team option for $700,000
Glenn Robinson - Unrestricted
Mike Wilks - Unresticted
Tony Massenburg - Unrestricted
Sean Marks - Unrestricted



Obviously, we are bottom heavy at the moment (meaning we don't have a good balance of wing players and big men), so that should be the main issue at hand right now. The Spurs are supposedly looking after an athletic wing player which will be needed even if Devin is back. The only problem is that Oberto may have taken half of the MLE, so that doesn't leave room to sign an impact wing player.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PG - Tony Parker, Beno Udrih
SG - Manu Ginobili, Brent Barry
SF - Bruce Bowen
PF - Tim Duncan, Robert Horry
C - Nazr Mohammed, Rasho Nesterovic, Fabricio Oberto


Remaining Free Agents:

Devin Brown - About to visit with other teams coming up
Linton Johnson - Option declined, likely won't be back
Glenn Robinson - Doesn't appear to have much interest, could be back in SA
Mike Wilks - Looks like the last option to be brought back
Tony Massenburg - Doesn't appear he'll be back either
Sean Marks - Reportedly going to play overseas


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Salaries for next season (According to Hoopshype):


Tim Duncan - $15,845,156
Tony Parker - $8,400,000
Manu Ginobili - $7,425,000
Rasho Nesterovic - $6,720,000
Nazr Mohammed - $5,500,000
Brent Barry - $4,950,000
Bruce Bowen - $3,375,000
Robert Horry - ??? (2-3 mill per season reportedly)
Fabricio Oberto - ??? (2-3 mill per season reportedly)
Beno Udrih - $904,800


Total: Around 60 million, which is the luxury cap amount. There's still 5 roster spots to fill, so in the end it could near 65 million.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Given your previous posts and considering both Horry and Oberto are supposed to have 2-3 M$ deals per year (but half of the MLE remaining...) here it goes :

Tim Duncan - $15,845,156
Tony Parker - $8,400,000
Manu Ginobili - $7,425,000
Rasho Nesterovic - $6,720,000
Nazr Mohammed - $5,500,000
Brent Barry - $4,950,000
Bruce Bowen - $3,375,000
half of the MLE 2.5 M$
Robert Horry - ~1.8 M$
Fabricio Oberto - ~1.8 M$
1.7 M$ Exception 
Beno Udrih - $904,800
3 minimum contracts 2 M$ 

Total 14 players ~63 M$

Luxuary cap = 61 M$


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PG - Tony Parker, Beno Udrih, Nick Van Exel
SG - Manu Ginobili, Brent Barry
SF - Bruce Bowen
PF - Tim Duncan, Robert Horry
C - Nazr Mohammed, Fabricio Oberto, Rasho Nesterovic


Remaining Free Agents:

Devin Brown - Fallback option if Finley heads elsewhere
Linton Johnson - Playing for the Nets?
Glenn Robinson - Haven't heard anything about him.
Mike Wilks - Good bye. 
Tony Massenburg - Good bye. 
Sean Marks - Reportedly going to play overseas


Tim Duncan - $15,845,156
Tony Parker - $8,400,000
Manu Ginobili - $7,425,000
Rasho Nesterovic - $6,720,000
Nazr Mohammed - $5,500,000
Brent Barry - $4,950,000
Bruce Bowen - $3,375,000
Robert Horry - $3,000,000 (estimation)
Fabricio Oberto - $2,400,000 (estimation, 5 - 2.6 = 2.4)
Nick Van Exel - $1,600,000
Beno Udrih - $904,800


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Did it before you Koko great honor for me 

PG - Tony Parker, Beno Udrih, Nick Van Exel
SG - Manu Ginobili, Brent Barry
SF - Bruce Bowen, Mickael Finley
PF - Tim Duncan, Robert Horry
C - Nazr Mohammed, Fabricio Oberto, Rasho Nesterovic


Remaining Free Agents:

Glenn Robinson - Haven't heard anything about him.
Devin Brown - Good bye.
Mike Wilks - Good bye.
Tony Massenburg - Good bye.
Sean Marks - Reportedly going to play overseas


Tim Duncan - $15,845,156
Tony Parker - $8,400,000
Manu Ginobili - $7,425,000
Rasho Nesterovic - $6,720,000
Nazr Mohammed - $5,500,000
Brent Barry - $4,950,000
Bruce Bowen - $3,375,000
Robert Horry - $3,000,000 (estimation)
Michael Finley - $2,600,000 (estimation, 5 - 2.4 = 2.6)
Fabricio Oberto - $2,400,000 (estimation, 5 - 2.6 = 2.4)
Nick Van Exel - $1,600,000
Beno Udrih - $904,800


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Tim Duncan	$15,845,156
Tony Parker	$8,400,000
Emanuel Ginobili $7,425,000
Radoslav Nesterovic $6,720,000
Nazr Mohammed	$5,500,000
Brent Barry	$4,950,000
Bruce Bowen	$3,375,000
Robert Horry $3,000,000 (estimation)
Michael Finley	$2,625,000
Fabricio Oberto	$2,375,000
Nick Van Exel	$1,138,500
Beno Udrih	$904,800

Total $63,358,456

Add two or three minimum contracts in the mix and you reach 64 or 64.5 M$.
Something like 2.5 M$ of luxuary tax.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Devin Brown is gone to Utah, Linton Johnson is gone to New Jersey, Sean Marks is back in San Antonio, and Glenn Robinson supposedly wants to return to the Spurs. That leaves Mike Wilks.


----------

